# مكتبة البترول الشاملة



## sabbo2000 (5 يناير 2009)

*اقوى كتب فى البترول خش وادعيلى*

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* _

_thanks for all and here you are_​





Geotechnical Modelling Applied Geotechnics
By David Muir Wood
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Petrology of Sedimentary Rocks 
by Robert L. Folk 
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Rock Physics & Phase Relations: A Handbook of Physical Constants Agu Reference Shelf, 3
by Thomas J. Ahrens 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Password: physicsbooks.info




Pyrometamorphism occurs at very high temperatures (800 - > 1000 °C) and low pressures (< 2 kb) and typically results in the formation of "burnt" and fused rocks termed buchites, paralavas, clinkers and fulgarites. It is typically associated with shallow basaltic intrusions (contact aureoles, xenoliths,) combustion of carbonaceous matter, lightning strikes, and is also found in meteorites. During pyrometamorphism, the sequence of heating and cooling is greatly condensed favouring the preservation of a variety of stranded reaction microstructures that reflect disequilibrium reaction kinetics with metastable and mineral crystallisation
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
PASSWORD: geologia_ucn_2000

Rock Fractures and Fluid Flow: Contemporary Understanding and Applications 
by Committee on Fracture Characterization and Fluid Flow, National Research Council 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
pass: gigapedia.org 

Physical Geography: A Self-Teaching Guide Wiley Self-Teaching Guides
by Michael Craghan 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله






اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum and Gas Field Processing Chemical Industries
by H.K. Abdel-Aal Mohamed Aggour M.A. Fahim 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله




The Properties of Petroleum Fluids
By William D., Jr. McCain




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Oil Field Chemicals
By Johannes Fink






اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach 
by Ph.D., Boyun Guo, Ph.D., P.E.,, William C. Lyons, Ali Ghalambor, 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Handbook of Petroleum Processing
By David S J Jones, Peter P. Pujad&oacute





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach 
by M. R. Islam S. M. Farouq Ali J. H. Abou Kassem Jamal H. Abou-kassem 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Production Systems Prentice Hall Petroleum Engineering Seriesby Michael J. Economides, A. Daniel Hill, Christine Ehlig-Economides 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition Chemical Industries
by James G. Speight 





اضغط هنا

لا اله الا الله
Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 
by Ph.D., DR. John C. Reis 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Characterization and Properties of Petroleum Fractions 
by M. R. Riazi 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Probability in Petroleum And Environmmental Engineering
By George V. Chilingar, Leonid F., Ph.D. Khilyuk, Herman H. Rieke




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics 
by James H. Gary Glenn Handwerk 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله



​
Geology and Geochemistry of Oil and Gas, Volume 52 Developments in Petroleum Science 
by L. Buryakovsky, N.A. Eremenko, M.V. Gorfunkel, G.V. Chilingarian 






This book discusses the progress that is being made through innovations in instrumental measurements of geologic and geochemical systems and their study using modern mathematical modeling. It covers the systems approach to understanding sedimentary rocks and their role in evolution and containment of subsurface fluids 
Fundamental aspects of petroleum geology and geochemistry, generation, migration, accumulation, evaluation and production of hydrocarbons are discussed with worldwide examples. Various physical and chemical properties of subsurface waters, crude oils and natural gases are described which is especially important to production engineering. Among various properties of liquid and gaseous hydrocarbons the most important are wettability affecting production characteristics and ultimate recovery: relative permeability affecting reservoir fluid flow to the production wells; density differences between immiscible fluids which affects gravity drainage; viscosity of subsurface fluids affecting the relative mobility of each fluid; and fluid chemistry, which affects the absorption, ultimate recovery and monetary value of produced hydrocarbons
Discussion of the formation and accumulation of hydrocarbons includes (1) the changes in the chemical composition of hydrocarbons that originate from the debris of living plants and organisms to form crude oil and natural gas; (2) the origin of hydrocarbons in different areas of a single reservoir; (3) the conditions, which determine the distribution of water, oil and gas in the reservoir; (4) the migration of subsurface fluids until they eventually accumulate in isolated traps; (5) discussion of the traps as a function of sedimentary geology and tectonics. This is based on the systems approach to the specific geologic and geochemical systems using analytical and statistical principles and examples of modern mathematical modeling of static and dynamic systems
* Discusses fundamental aspects of petroleum geology and geochemistry, and generation, migration, accumulation, evaluation and production of hydrocarbons
* Presents a systems approach to the specific geologic and geochemical systems
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله


Manual of Applied Field Hydrogeology 
by Willis D. Weight, John L. Sonderegger






Stay leagues ahead with this hands-on guide to practicing field hydrogeology 
For actual procedures and real-world decisions not explained in textbooks, look to The Manual of Applied Field Hydrogeology. Expert authors Willis Weight and John Songeregger provide plenty of practical examples to help you: 
Stay on top of what can go wrong, and prevent mishaps, injuries, and disasters 
Investigate contamination at hazardous waste sites safely and accurately 
Provide prescriptions for site cleanup 
Assess the quality and the quantity of an aquifer 
Work with mining operations on both contamination prevention and new water sources Design a single-well pumping test that's as effective as multiple wells 
Locate sources of groundwater 
Take a groundwater sample 
Log a drill hole 
Install a monitoring well 
Analyze a slug test More
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله





Basic Geological Mapping Geological Field Guide 
by John W. Barnes, Richard J. Lisle 






Designed to be carried in the field, this pocket-sized how-to book is a practical guide to basic techniques in mapping geological structures. In addition to including the latest computerised developments, the author provides succinct information on drawing cross-sections and preparing and presenting 'fair copy' maps and geological diagrams. Contains a brief chapter on the essentials of report writing and discusses how to keep adequate field notebooks. A checklist of equipment needed in the field can be found in the appendices Quote from 3rd edition "provides a wealth of good advice on how to measure, record and write reports of geological field observations" The Naturalist
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله


​Field Geophysics Geological Field Guide
by John Milsom 






This handy pocket-sized book provides practical information and assistance to anyone engaged in small-scale surveys on the ground. The 3rd edition updates the considerable changes in instrumentation, and far-reaching developments in applications that have occurred since 1996. New sections include details on Ground Penetrating Radar, VLF and CSAMT/MT, GPS navigation, electromagnetic methods of conductivity mapping, capacity coupling, and audiomagnetotellurics AMT

اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Password: physicsbooks.info


رجائى قبل المغادرة الدعاء لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل​


----------



## sabbo2000 (5 يناير 2009)

*كتب جامدة خش وحمل براحتك*

*المكتبة دى صراحة وجدتها فى موقع الدى فى دى للعرب وهى عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب المهمة جدا لعلوم الارض وحبيت احطها فمكنها الصحيح وطبعا صاحب الموضوع وضعه للافادة والنشر اتمنى برده ان الناس كلها تستفسد وتدعيلو وتدعيلنا
والان مع المكتبة

Encyclopedia of Earthquakes And Volcanoes Facts on File Science Library 


The Encyclopedia of Earthquakes and Volcanoes explains the specific terms and concepts associated with the sciences of catastrophe-seismology and volcanology-and covers the places in the world where these destructive phenomena have occurred. Entries include terms and concepts such as: caldera, stratovolcano, S-waves, liquefaction, harmonic tremors, and much more 
The revised edition contains​Updated geographic locations and damage estimates for certain areas
Enhanced ******* on the geologic processes, with clear and up-to-date diagrams to articulate these processes
New definitions of geologic terms
An updated chronology of important earthquakes and eruptions​اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
او اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله​

Introduction to Physical Geology 




Written for an introductory one-semester geology course, this text is a brief version of Thompson/Turk's MODERN PHYSICAL GEOLOGY. Thompson/Turk's brief text offers professors a more streamlined alternative to the longer, more detailed introductory text. INTRODUCTION TO PHYSICAL GEOLOGY emphasizes human-environment interactions and discusses the latest research in physical geology. Beautiful illustrations and clear writing style set this text apart from other geology texts

اضغط هنا

او هنا

او هنا

Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin 




In this information-packed volume, the authors present mathematical models and analyses for evaluating, assessing, and describing the petroleum geology of the oil-rich South Caspian Sea Basin, including eastern Azerbaijan and western Turkmenistan. Their mathematical models include descriptions of the development and structure of the surrounding geological systems and traps.
Details the petrophysical properties and interrelationship with reservoir and source rocks
Describes how new technology has made it possible to profitably produce off previously useless wells
A valuable resource for exploration companies in the area of the South Caspian Basinاضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
Foundations of Engineering Geology




The second edition of this well established book provides a readable and highly illustrated overview of the main facets of geology for engineers. Each topic is presented as a double-page spread with a careful mix of text, tables, and diagrams. Comprehensively updated, and with four new sections, Foundations of Engineering Geology covers the entire spectrum of topics of interest to both student and professional
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Geology of North-West Borneo: Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah 




The book is a comprehensive compilation of all aspects of the geology of Northwest Borneo (Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah) and the contiguous South China and Sulu Seas. The sedimentary formations are described, their palaeontology tabulated and ages discussed. Stratigraphic charts illustrate their relationships across the whole region. Detailed geological maps of selected areas are accompanied by cross sections based on outcrop patterns and drilling and seismic data offshore. Palaeocurrent maps are presented and the palaeogeography for different ages described and sedimentary provenance discussed. 
Descriptions of the ophiolite sequences, volcanic and plutonic rocks are accompanied by tables of selected chemical analyses and geochemical plots and their tectonic significance discussed. All radiometric data are tabulated and discussed. 
Regional structures and the predominantly Tertiary tectonics are described. In Sarawak the mountains are constructed of Upper Cretaceous to Lower Eocene greenschist facies shaly turbiditic Rajang Group, uplifted before the end of the Eocene. In Sabah the Western Cordillera is constructed of Eocene to Lower Miocene sandy turbidite uplifted in the Late Miocene and Pliocene. Miocene intrusion of Mount Kinabalu and uplift of the Cordillera is related to collision at the Northwest Borneo Trough. Gold, antimony, mercury and copper deposits are described and the tectonic setting of oil and gas deposits discussed.
* Correlation tables, descriptions and ages of all major sedimentary formations of Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah
* Petrology, geochemistry and ages of all volcanic and plutonic formations of North West Borneo and their tectonic significance
* Economic geology including the geological setting of offshore oil and gas deposits
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Geological Atlas of Africa: With Notes on Stratigraphy, Tectonics, Economic Geology, Geohazards and Geosites of Each Country 




Here is the new edition of the first attempt to summarize the geology of Africa by presenting it in an atlas and to synthesize the stratigraphy, tectonics, economic geology, geohazards and geosites of each country and territory of the continent. Furthermore, the digitized geological maps are correlated and harmonized according to the current stratigraphic timetable. The atlas aims to contribute to capacity building in African Earth Sciences and to aid the initiation of research and enable the achievement of economic opportunities by providing a database of basic geological background information
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Planetary geology : a teacher's guide with activities in physical and earth sciences 
By NASA 
This book is the second edition of NASASP-179, first printed in 1982. It has
been updated to take into account planetary missions that have flown
throughout the solar system since the first edition. Both editions are out-
growths of various short courses in Planetary Geology that have been held
over the last two decades, and from activities developed in the classroom.
Activities in Planetary Geology was developed for the National Aeronautics
and Space Administration with the guidance, support, and cooperation of
many individuals and groups
This educator's guide features exercises grouped into five units: 1) introduction to geologic processes, 2) impact cratering activities, 3) planetary atmosphere, 4) planetary surfaces and 5) geologic mapping
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله

Map That Changed the World CD: William Smith and the Birth of Modern Geology 
Audio CD 




From the author of the bestselling The Professor and the Madman comes the fascinating story of the father of modern geology
In 1793, William Smith, the orphan son of a village blacksmith, made a startling discovery that was to turn the science of geology on its head. While surveying the route for a canal near Bath, he noticed that the fossils found in one layer of the rocks he was excavating were very different from those found in another. And out of that realization came an epiphany: that by following these fossils one could trace layers of rocks as they dipped, rose and fell -- clear across England and clear across the world.
Obsessed with creating a map that would showcase his discovery, Smith spent the next twenty years traveling England alone, studying rock outcroppings and gathering information. In 1815 he published a hand-painted map more than eight feet tall and six feet wide. But four years later, swindled out of his profits, Smith ended up in debtors' prison. His wife went mad. He lived as a homeless man for ten long years.
Eventually a kindly aristocrat discovered him; Smith, the quiet genius and 'father of geology' was brought back to London and showered with the honors that he rightly deserved. Here now is his astounding story
اضغط هنا 
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Physical Geology of High-level Magmatic Systems (Geological Society Special Publication) 




This book gives an up-to-date overview of the physical geology of sub-volcanic intrusions. Topics covered in this wide-ranging volume include important aspects of the field geology and physical volcanology of sills, laccoliths and sub-volcanic complexes, magma-Ÿsediment interaction and numerical and experimental studies aimed at quantifying more precisely the emplacement mechanics of high-level magmatic intrusions. Provocative papers ask whether laccoliths and high-level sills are forming today, and question the nature of the relationship between high-level intrusions and contemporaneous volcanic activity. Several contributions also deal with the more applied aspects of high-level magma emplacement and 3D seismic imaging of sill and laccolith complexes as relevant to the hydrocarbons industry. 
It is hoped that with the publication of this volume a consensus will emerge that will help to advance our understanding of the more important physical factors governing the emplacement of high-level intrusions in the continental crust, along with their wider geotectonic implications
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله

The Earth Inside and Out: Some Major Contributions to Geology in the Twentieth Century 




The book offers a conspectus of important developments in the earth sciences in the twentieth century. The introductory essay considers features of twentieth-century geoscience as a whole (and science more generally), including general trends within geology and its associated disciplines; and it reviews secondary literature on twentieth-century geology. The contributed essays span detailed discussions of particular issues, such as the application of the phase rule to metamorphic petrology; surveys of fields such as sedimentology and palynology; delineation of broad fields such as `planetary geology', mathematical geology, and metamorphic geology; discussions of individual scientists' contributions (Norman Bowen, Arthur Holmes, Victor Goldschmidt, and Marie Tharp); an oral history account of the emergence of terrane theory; discussions of trends or problems within fields such as geomagnetism and stratigraphy; the social context of geology as regards palaeontological collecting and some of the Russian responses to the advent of plate-tectonic theory
Type: DJVU
pass Word: gigapedia.org
للتحميل اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
لتحميل البرنامج لفتح ملفات DJVU
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Lectures on geology

اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله

Hydrocarbon Phase Behavior Contributions in Petroleum Geology and Engineering 
By Tarek H. Ahmed 
It is a pretty good book about PVT properties. The book contains not only phase behavior but also simple correlations to calculate PVT properties. Also the book has detail phase seperation simulations. An excellent book for reservoir and production engineers
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
3-D Structural Geology: A Practical Guide to Quantitative Surface and Subsurface Map Interpretation 




This is a handbook of practical techniques for making the best possible interpretation of geological structures at the map scale and for extracting the maximum amount of information from surface and subsurface maps. The 3-D structure is defined by internally consistent structure contour maps and cross sections of all horizons and faults. The book is directed toward the professional user who is concerned about both the accuracy of an interpretation and the speed with which it can be obtained from incomplete data. Quantitative methods are emphasized throughout, and numerous analytical solutions are given that can be easily implemented with a pocket calculator or a spreadsheet. Interpretation strategies are defined for GIS or CAD users, yet are simple enough to be done by hand. The user of this book will be able to produce better geological maps and cross sections, judge the quality of existing maps, and locate and fix mapping errors.
The second edition has been reorganized to more nearly follow the typical interpretation workflow. A significant amount of new material has been added, in particular numerous examples of 3-D models and techniques for using kinematic models to predict fault and ramp-anticline geometry. The new edition includes a CD which supplements the text in several ways. Text figures are reproduced in color and complete Tecplot models are provided for a number of representative figures. For those interested in working exercises in mapping software, xyz input files are provided in text format for many of the map-based exercises. Answers to selected exercises are included
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
Pleistocene Amphibians and Reptiles in Britain and Europe (Oxford Monographs on Geology and Geophysics) 




The Pleistocene epoch or Ice Age, an extended period of advancing and retreating ice sheets, is characterized by striking climatic oscillations and sea level fluctuations. This age saw the rise and spread of humans and a great extinction of large mammals by the end of the epoch; in fact, the world today is essentially the product of dramatic changes that took place in the Pleistocene. This book, a companion to the author's Pleistocene Amphibians and Reptiles in North America, discusses the Pleistocene amphibians and reptiles in Britain and the European continent eastward through present-day Poland, the Czech Republic, Hungary, the Yugoslavian republics, and Greece. The book begins with a general discussion of the Pleistocene in Britain and Europe with an emphasis on regional terms used to define Pleistocene chronological events. Next, a look at the pre-Pleistocene herpetofauna of the study area sets the stage for a discussion of Pleistocene herpetofauna. A significant section of the book consists of a "bestiary," a series of annotated taxonomic accounts of Pleistocene herpetological taxa from the region. Following this is the interpretive section, beginning with a discussion of herpetological species as paleoenvironmental indicators and continuing with an analysis of herpetological population adjustments to Pleistocene events in Britain and Europe, and then with a discussion of extinction patterns in the region. Finally, the author compares Pleistocene herpetological events in Europe with those in North America. This volume and its companion together provide an up-to-date and comprehensive review of Pleistocene herpetofaunas across a significant portion of the Northern Hemisphere
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Tables for the Determination of Common Opaque Minerals 
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
PASSWORD: geologia_ucn_2000 
Theory of the Earth 




WE have found, that there is not in this globe (as a planet revolving in the solar system) any power or motion adapted to the purpose now in view; nor, were there such a power, could a mass of simply collected materials have continued any considerable time to resist the waves and currents natural to the sea, but must have been quickly carried away, and again deposited at the bottom of the ocean
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
The Moon and How to Observe It ..Astronomers' Observing Guides




This revolutionary new book is written for practical amateur astronomers who not only want to observe, but want to know the details of exactly what they are looking at. The Moon is the most commonly observed of all astronomical objects. This is the first book to deal equally with the Moon itself - its formation, geology, and history - as well as the practical aspects of observation. The concept of the book - and of the series - is to present an up-to-date detailed description of the Moon, including its origins, history, and geology (part one); and then (part two) to consider how best to observe and record it successfully using commercially-available equipment. The Moon and How to Observe It is a mine of information for all levels of amateur observers, from the beginner to the experienced 
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
Introduction to Planetary Science: The Geological Perspective 




This textbook is intended to be used in a lecture course for college students majoring in Earth Sciences. Planetary science provides an opportunity for these students to apply a wide range of subject matter pertaining to the Earth to the study of other planets and their principal satellites. In this way, planetary science tends to unify subjects in the Earth Sciences that are traditionally taught separately. Therefore, planetary science is well-suited to be taught as a capstone course for senior undergraduates in geology departments and as an introduction to the solar system in astronomy departments. Both groups of students will benefit because planetary science bridges the gap between geology and astronomy and it prepares geologists and astronomers to participate actively in the on-going exploration of the solar system.
The subject matter is presented in 24 chapters that lead the reader through the solar system starting with historical perspectives on space exploration and the development of the scientific method. The presentations concerning the planets and their satellites emphasize that their origin and subsequent evolution can be explained by applications of certain basic principles of physics, chemistry, and celestial mechanics and that the surface features of the solid bodies in the solar system can be interpreted by means of the principles of geology
اضغط هنا 
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Fluid Transport Properties 
The petroleum geologist and engineer must have a working knowledge of petrophysics in order to find oil reservoirs, devise the best plan for getting it out of the ground, then start drilling. This book offers the engineer and geologist a manual to accomplish these goals, providing much-needed calculations and formulas on fluid flow, rock properties, and many other topics that are encountered every day. New updated material covers topics that have emerged in the petrochemical industry since 1997.
* Contains information and calculations that the engineer or geologist must use in daily activities to find oil and devise a plan to get it out of the ground
* Filled with problems and solutions, perfect for use in undergraduate, graduate, or professional courses
* Covers real-life problems and cases for the practicing engineer
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
International Agreements on Cooperation in Remote Sensing and Earth Observation (1998): MR-972-OSTP (Rand Corporation//Rand Monograph Report) 



اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
او هنا
لا اله الا الله
Applied Clay Mineralogy, Volume 2: Occurrences, Processing and Applications of Kaolins, Bentonites, Palygorskitesepiolite, and Common Clays (Developments ... Clay Science) (Developments in Clay Science) 




This book on Applied Clay Mineralogy is comprehensive. It covers the structure, composition, and physical and chemical properties of kaolinite, halloysite, ball clays; bentonites including sodium montmorillonite, calcium montmorillonite, and hectorite; and palygorskite and sepiolite. There is also a short chapter on common clays which are used for making structural clay products and lightweight aggregate. The location and geology of the major clay deposits that are marketed worldwide and regionally include kaolins from the United States, Southwest England, Brazil, and the Czech Republic along with halloysite from New Zealand and ball clays from the US, England, Germany, and Ukraine. Bentonites from the U.S. and Europe are included along with palygorskite and sepiolite from the U.S., China, Senegal, and Spain. The mining and processing of the various clays are described. Extensive discussions of the many applications of the clays are included. The appendices cover the important laboratory tests that are used to identify and evaluate the various types of clay. Many figures are included covering electron micrographs, processing flow sheets, stratigraphy, and location maps.
* Provides the structure and composition of clay minerals, as well as their phyisical and chemical properties 
* Discusses pplications for Kaolin, Bentonite, Palygorskite and Sepiolite 
* Contains appendixes of laboratory tests and procedures, as well as a test for common clays
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
The Earth's Biosphere: Evolution, Dynamics, and Change 




In his latest book, Vaclav Smil tells the story of the Earth’s biosphere from its origins to its near- and long-term future. He explains the workings of its parts and what is known about their interactions. With essay-like flair, he examines the biosphere’s physics, chemistry, biology, geology, oceanography, energy, climatology, and ecology, as well as the changes caused by human activity. He provides both the basics of the story and surprising asides illustrating critical but often neglected aspects of biospheric complexity.
Smil begins with a history of the modern idea of the biosphere, focusing on the development of the concept by Russian scientist Vladimir Vernadsky. He explores the probability of life elsewhere in the universe, life’s evolution and metabolism, and the biosphere’s extent, mass, productivity, and grand-scale organization. Smil offers fresh approaches to such well-known phenomena as solar radiation and plate tectonics and introduces lesser-known topics such as the quarter-power scaling of animal and plant metabolism across body sizes and metabolic pathways. He also examines two sets of fundamental relationships that have profoundly influenced the evolution of life and the persistence of the biosphere: symbiosis and the role of life’s complexity as a determinant of biomass productivity and resilience. And he voices concern about the future course of human-caused global environmental change, which could compromise the biosphere’s integrity and threaten the survival of modern civilization
اضغط هنا
لااله الا الله
password: gigapedia.org 
او هنا
لااله الا الله
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru *

​


----------



## sabbo2000 (5 يناير 2009)

thanks for all and here you are​




Geotechnical Modelling Applied Geotechnics
By David Muir Wood
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Petrology of Sedimentary Rocks 
by Robert L. Folk 
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Rock Physics & Phase Relations: A Handbook of Physical Constants Agu Reference Shelf, 3
by Thomas J. Ahrens 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Password: physicsbooks.info




Pyrometamorphism occurs at very high temperatures (800 - > 1000 °C) and low pressures (< 2 kb) and typically results in the formation of "burnt" and fused rocks termed buchites, paralavas, clinkers and fulgarites. It is typically associated with shallow basaltic intrusions (contact aureoles, xenoliths,) combustion of carbonaceous matter, lightning strikes, and is also found in meteorites. During pyrometamorphism, the sequence of heating and cooling is greatly condensed favouring the preservation of a variety of stranded reaction microstructures that reflect disequilibrium reaction kinetics with metastable and mineral crystallisation
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
PASSWORD: geologia_ucn_2000

Rock Fractures and Fluid Flow: Contemporary Understanding and Applications 
by Committee on Fracture Characterization and Fluid Flow, National Research Council 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
pass: gigapedia.org 

Physical Geography: A Self-Teaching Guide Wiley Self-Teaching Guides
by Michael Craghan 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله






اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum and Gas Field Processing Chemical Industries
by H.K. Abdel-Aal Mohamed Aggour M.A. Fahim 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله



The Properties of Petroleum Fluids
By William D., Jr. McCain




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Oil Field Chemicals
By Johannes Fink






اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach 
by Ph.D., Boyun Guo, Ph.D., P.E.,, William C. Lyons, Ali Ghalambor, 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Handbook of Petroleum Processing
By David S J Jones, Peter P. Pujad&oacute





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach 
by M. R. Islam S. M. Farouq Ali J. H. Abou Kassem Jamal H. Abou-kassem 




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Petroleum Production Systems Prentice Hall Petroleum Engineering Seriesby Michael J. Economides, A. Daniel Hill, Christine Ehlig-Economides 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition Chemical Industries
by James G. Speight 





اضغط هنا

لا اله الا الله
Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 
by Ph.D., DR. John C. Reis 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Characterization and Properties of Petroleum Fractions 
by M. R. Riazi 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Probability in Petroleum And Environmmental Engineering
By George V. Chilingar, Leonid F., Ph.D. Khilyuk, Herman H. Rieke




اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics 
by James H. Gary Glenn Handwerk 





اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله



​
Geology and Geochemistry of Oil and Gas, Volume 52 Developments in Petroleum Science 
by L. Buryakovsky, N.A. Eremenko, M.V. Gorfunkel, G.V. Chilingarian 






This book discusses the progress that is being made through innovations in instrumental measurements of geologic and geochemical systems and their study using modern mathematical modeling. It covers the systems approach to understanding sedimentary rocks and their role in evolution and containment of subsurface fluids 
Fundamental aspects of petroleum geology and geochemistry, generation, migration, accumulation, evaluation and production of hydrocarbons are discussed with worldwide examples. Various physical and chemical properties of subsurface waters, crude oils and natural gases are described which is especially important to production engineering. Among various properties of liquid and gaseous hydrocarbons the most important are wettability affecting production characteristics and ultimate recovery: relative permeability affecting reservoir fluid flow to the production wells; density differences between immiscible fluids which affects gravity drainage; viscosity of subsurface fluids affecting the relative mobility of each fluid; and fluid chemistry, which affects the absorption, ultimate recovery and monetary value of produced hydrocarbons
Discussion of the formation and accumulation of hydrocarbons includes (1) the changes in the chemical composition of hydrocarbons that originate from the debris of living plants and organisms to form crude oil and natural gas; (2) the origin of hydrocarbons in different areas of a single reservoir; (3) the conditions, which determine the distribution of water, oil and gas in the reservoir; (4) the migration of subsurface fluids until they eventually accumulate in isolated traps; (5) discussion of the traps as a function of sedimentary geology and tectonics. This is based on the systems approach to the specific geologic and geochemical systems using analytical and statistical principles and examples of modern mathematical modeling of static and dynamic systems
* Discusses fundamental aspects of petroleum geology and geochemistry, and generation, migration, accumulation, evaluation and production of hydrocarbons
* Presents a systems approach to the specific geologic and geochemical systems
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله

Manual of Applied Field Hydrogeology 
by Willis D. Weight, John L. Sonderegger






Stay leagues ahead with this hands-on guide to practicing field hydrogeology 
For actual procedures and real-world decisions not explained in textbooks, look to The Manual of Applied Field Hydrogeology. Expert authors Willis Weight and John Songeregger provide plenty of practical examples to help you: 
Stay on top of what can go wrong, and prevent mishaps, injuries, and disasters 
Investigate contamination at hazardous waste sites safely and accurately 
Provide prescriptions for site cleanup 
Assess the quality and the quantity of an aquifer 
Work with mining operations on both contamination prevention and new water sources Design a single-well pumping test that's as effective as multiple wells 
Locate sources of groundwater 
Take a groundwater sample 
Log a drill hole 
Install a monitoring well 
Analyze a slug test More
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله





Basic Geological Mapping Geological Field Guide 
by John W. Barnes, Richard J. Lisle 






Designed to be carried in the field, this pocket-sized how-to book is a practical guide to basic techniques in mapping geological structures. In addition to including the latest computerised developments, the author provides succinct information on drawing cross-sections and preparing and presenting 'fair copy' maps and geological diagrams. Contains a brief chapter on the essentials of report writing and discusses how to keep adequate field notebooks. A checklist of equipment needed in the field can be found in the appendices Quote from 3rd edition "provides a wealth of good advice on how to measure, record and write reports of geological field observations" The Naturalist
اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله


​Field Geophysics Geological Field Guide
by John Milsom 






This handy pocket-sized book provides practical information and assistance to anyone engaged in small-scale surveys on the ground. The 3rd edition updates the considerable changes in instrumentation, and far-reaching developments in applications that have occurred since 1996. New sections include details on Ground Penetrating Radar, VLF and CSAMT/MT, GPS navigation, electromagnetic methods of conductivity mapping, capacity coupling, and audiomagnetotellurics AMT

اضغط هنا
لا اله الا الله
Password: physicsbooks.info 


اسالكم الدعاء 
​


----------



## fattahmine (5 يناير 2009)

many thankx brother


----------



## علاء الهدي (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهند اللقاني (8 يناير 2009)

اللهم اغفر لي و لاخي هذا و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## jabbar_k74 (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله...... بالخير..... على عملكم ....... شكرا...


----------



## رشيد الخولي (10 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و يجزيك الخير على هذه الكتب القيمة
و نرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## engg90 (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
* والله يعطيك العافية على هذه الكتب القيمة*


----------



## رشيد الخولي (10 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (10 يناير 2009)

بالفعل مكتبة ممتازة واضيف مملفات ممتازة ايضا
المواضيع نفسها التى بها الروابط

All Engineering Topics: Chemcad Book of Examples 
+
All Engineering Topics: Geosynthetics Functions 
+
All Engineering Topics: Pumps Maintenance 
+
All Engineering Topics: Masport Oil Separator
+
All Engineering Topics: Oil Spilled Due to oil-separator’s malfunction
+
All Engineering Topics: Oil Refining and Petrochem 
+
All Engineering Topics: Oil & Gas Pipeline Design, Maintenance *...* 
+
All Engineering Topics: Oil Separator Sample Testing
+
All Engineering Topics: Oil Gas Separator on a Floating Platform *...* 
+
All Engineering Topics: Design of crude oil and petroleum products *...* 
+
All Engineering Topics: API 682 2nd Edition -


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (10 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم وكما اضفت على مكتبتك المباركة فى الموضوع الاخر اضيف هنا باذن الله بعض الملفات الممتازة
المواضيع حاملة روابط التحميل
All Engineering Topics: Advanced Foundation Engineering 
++

All Engineering Topics: Comparison of a Geosynthetic Drainage *...*


----------



## lutfi (13 يناير 2009)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم وسددخطالم


----------



## كرانك (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخواني على هذي المشاركات الرائعة ويعطيكم الف عافية ان شاء الله


----------



## ناجى حسين (15 يناير 2009)

الهم وفقه واكثر من امثاله


----------



## omaalrubaiee (17 يناير 2009)

اعطيت الكثير و تريد القليل الذي بالتاكيد تستحقه...اللهم وفق جميع من ساهم بهذة المشاركة و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء اللهز


----------



## aldambi (17 يناير 2009)

*هندسة والبترول*

جزاكم الله الف الف مليون خيـــــــــــــــــــــر :63:


----------



## aldambi (19 يناير 2009)

*ارجو التحقق من الروابط لبعض الكتب في هندسة النفط*

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه الخدمة التي تؤدونها وجزاكم الله الف خير على ذلك, فالكتب قيمه جدا جدا!!! ونحن منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة نبحث عن مثل هذه المصادر ولذا نجدد الشكر والتقدير.

وبعد الاطلاح على بعض ما عرضتموة وجدنا بان بعض الكتب روابطها غير صحيحة ولذا فاني ارجو منكم ان تصححوا الروابط ذلك لاهميتها القصوى، والكتب التي روابط غير صحيحه هي:
Petroleum Production Systems Prentice Hall Petroleum Engineering Seriesby Michael J. Economides, A. Daniel Hill, Christine Ehlig-Economides
Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach 
by M. R. Islam S. M. Farouq Ali J. H. Abou Kassem Jamal H. Abou-kassem
Hydrocarbon Phase Behavior Contributions in Petroleum Geology and Engineering 
By Tarek H. Ahmed
ولكم احترامي​


----------



## ammar1978 (6 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو مجتبى المهندس (6 مايو 2010)

مكر جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك كل الخير


----------



## كيميائي88 (25 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي مشكووووور جدا تسلم


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخري الكريم

مجهود رائع

ولاكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## ief_gha (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن يرجي مراجعة الروابط


----------



## khaledc (26 مارس 2012)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جداً


----------



## wks316 (5 يوليو 2012)

اخي بارك الله فيك اغلب الكتب محذوفه


----------



## عوبل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## eliker bahij (3 يناير 2013)

Most of the links are not working .:83:


----------

